# Denver, Colorado: Star Wars D20



## Gaelinic (Mar 3, 2004)

I am running a Star Wars campaign using the D20 rules. I am looking for 1 to 2 to players to add to our group. We are currently four people between the ages of 30 and 35. We play on Saturdays in Denver near Monaco and Evans. We try to play at least three times a month. 

The campaign will be set a few years after the Battle of Endor with the Empire in turmoil and the New Republic's provisional government poised to take over. The players will be expected to be heroic characters much in line with movies. My adventures usually revolve around an epic storyline that draws heavily from character backgrounds and concepts. 

The only canon to Star Wars continuity I will adhere to are the 
movies. I have read several of the comics and a number of the books. However, I do not want to get bogged down with continuity issues from the books. The most important protagonists in my games will be the heroes. I don't want continuity to interfere with our fun. I hope that satisfies your interest in a good Star Wars game that will try to be cinematic, heroic, and fun. 

If you are interested in more information, please send me an email and we can talk some more about both our expectactions and interests. I can also send you information on the Campaign.

Our group is also interested in cinematic games. Our experiences include Hero, BESM, Feng Shui, Silver Age Sentinels, Action. This is the first time we've explored D20. 

Hope to hear from you soon. Send email to s.andy@justicemail.com


----------

